# Lighter Side of Life - March - April - May 2016



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

I have now confirmed ongoing participation with the current members for the Lighter Side of Life and there are a minimum of 4 spaces for the next quarter for the Lighter Side of Life Subscription - to meet our roster of 20 people .

To refresh your memories - you get a maximum of 1kg a month ( one bean or blend ) from a different roaster , each month , for 3 months in total .

The brief remains the same for roasters, to give us something wow that shows of the varietal of the bean being used ...

After having had discussions with Nick- the price for 3 months sub will rising slightly to* £65 in total for 3months* , this is the first increase in this price since we started the sub for LSOL . This has been communicated to exiting subs -

This still leaves 1 kg of specialtycoffee - roasted just for you at £21.66 a month ( includingdelivery )

This small price increase will allow us to hopefully look further afield for the roasters we are using in the next three months .

Payment details will out to all subs when the list full - please do not pay until you have these .

Once again big thanks to @NickdeBug for all his hard work in sourcing tasty coffee for us at super value .

Please add your names to the list below and copy and paste the info above ....

1.

2.

3.

4.

Reserve list

1.

2.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi
> 
> I have now confirmed ongoing participation with the current members for the Lighter Side of Life and there are a minimum of 4 spaces for the next quarter for the Lighter Side of Life Subscription - to meet our roster of 20 people .
> 
> ...


1. mmmatron

2.

3.

4.

Reserve list

1.

2.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

mmmatron said:


> 1. mmmatron
> 
> 2.
> 
> ...


1. mmmatron

2. markf

3.

4.

Reserve list

1.

2.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Is it okay to be a guest for each session? 1kg would keep me happy for a fortnight and a bit, which is quite a lot for the same bean.

I realise being a guest causes you 3x more faff.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

1. mmmatron

2. markf

3. urbanbumpkin

4.

Reserve list

1.

2.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Is it okay to be a guest for each session? 1kg would keep me happy for a fortnight and a bit, which is quite a lot for the same bean.
> 
> I realise being a guest causes you 3x more faff.


Guest slot aren't up for reservation- sorry - it will be first come first served each time

As the numbers for guests can vary from 5-20 that the roaster can accommodate


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Guest slot aren't up for reservation- sorry - it will be first come first served each time
> 
> As the numbers for guests can vary from 5-20 that the roaster can accommodate


Thanks, I'll keep an eye and will probably become a regular guest then







.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

@Mrboots2u could I just check, are the LSOL beans roasted for espresso? I don't really drink anything other than flat whites at the moment, so I'm just checking to make sure its fine. I'm sure there's no problem, but just thought I'd clarify.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

1. mmmatron[/color]

2. markf

3. urbanbumpkin

4.Jonc

Reserve list

1.

2.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

markf said:


> @Mrboots2u could I just check, are the LSOL beans roasted for espresso? I don't really drink anything other than flat whites at the moment, so I'm just checking to make sure its fine. I'm sure there's no problem, but just thought I'd clarify.


They tend to be roasted for all methods ( ala has bean ) - only one roaster so far has provided an espresso roast but again people brewed it ( workshop btw ) .

Roasters know that they will be used by people for espresso -Milk and brewed

The Brief provided is something that works well as espresso and brewed and then we listen to what the roaster has to offer

us .


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Cheers mrboots. Looking forward to this


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

1. mmmatron

2. markf

3. urbanbumpkin

4.Jonc

Reserve list

1. jp19810

2.


----------



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

1. mmmatron

2. markf

3. urbanbumpkin

4.Jonc

Reserve list

1. jp19810

2. jonbutler88


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Look! 4, 5 and 6 are all Jons. Or are they Jonathans? Off topic I know.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome to the light side!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jonc said:


> Look! 4, 5 and 6 are all Jons. Or are they Jonathans? Off topic I know.


1&2 begin with M too!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> 1&2 begin with M too!


..and they all have letters in their name.. Spooky...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi all

Please The full list is as below for the next three months sub for the Lighter Side of Life

Ill will send payment details out next week - if anyone drop out at this stage the next on the reserve list will take up their place

First beans are due out 1st week in March unless @NickedeBug indicates otherwise . Ill start a thread for guest spot when we announce the roaster


 1. Working Dog

2. Rhys

3. Jlarkin

4. Johnealey

5. Colio07

6. Gerrard Butler

7. bean_there

8 .oddknack

9 .greenpotterer

10 .Drewster

11. Nod

12 .rdl81

13. aaroncornish

14. Ridland

15. Chockymonster

16.mmmatron

17.Urbanbumpkin

18.Jonc

19.markf

20. Nickdebug

Reserve list

1. jp19810

2. jonbutler88


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've decided that I'm dropping out of this one for now. I'm not getting through them all (it's taking me all my time to get though one bag, along with the others I have open). So jp19810 can have my spot as first on the reserve list.

Cheers for organising this, as its got me prefering brewed - but I've got a freezer full to get through first.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Jp198102 as next on the reserve list would you like Rhys place ?


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry, only just seen this- that would be great, yes thanks!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hopefully I'll keep an eye out and maybe jump on the odd guest slot


----------



## Darenf (Oct 5, 2015)

Missed out on this one wasn't watching close enough, do you register for a reserve place or do you have to keep an keen eye out ?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Darenf said:


> Missed out on this one wasn't watching close enough, do you register for a reserve place or do you have to keep an keen eye out ?


Keen eye required.....

At the end of a cycle Boots checks who want to continue and then opens up the remaining slots...

Then a reserve list....

Then each month there is the possibility of some guest slots (normally for 500g or 1/2 the main load)...

So keep those eyes peeled.


----------

